# stacking new-cut wood



## Chippin-in (Feb 4, 2010)

*stacking new-cut wood (PICS ADDED)*

Im sure this has been asked and answered....buuuut, Im askin it anyways.

I am finally getting that ash tree milled on thursday along with 2 small cedars. 

I am prolly going to have it cut in 4/4, 6/4 and some 10/4. Here is the question: Is it best to stack the thicker pieces on top or on bottom, or both (some on top and bottom) or does it matter as long as you have sufficient weight on top of the stack? Or is stacking "like width" lumber together more important? 

Thanks,
Robert


----------



## Daren (Oct 14, 2006)

Stack the cedar on top because it is going to be ready to use long before the ash. That is if you have to put them in the same pile.

Since it sounds like you are just talking a small amount of lumber I would stack the thicker hardwood on top of the thinner. The extra weight will help keep it flat. The thinner will obviously be ready to use sooner. But that is just a matter of digging down to get what you need if you can't wait for the whole pile to dry and need some 4/4.

When I am milling I just stack it as it comes off the logs. I may cut 4/4 for awhile and then get a log I want to make 8/4 from, then switch back to 4/4. It just goes on the pile as I cut it. I am able to just leave the whole pile alone until the thicker stuff is dry since I am always milling/drying and already have dry stuff stacked someplace else ready to use.


----------



## TexasTimbers (Oct 17, 2006)

+1








.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*Man you must be in WW heaven*

Well, actually sawmill heaven with all the nice looking wood and several stacks of it. If I ever get back to Illinois, my birthplace I'd like to pay you a visit....I'll bring a truck and a fistfull of dollars.:thumbsup: Sweet!...........:yes: bill


----------



## Daren (Oct 14, 2006)

woodnthings said:


> I'd like to pay you a visit....I'll bring a truck and a fistfull of dollars.


My favorite type of visitor :yes:



.


----------



## Chippin-in (Feb 4, 2010)

Thanks guys. Thats kinda what I figured.

Daren, I am also going to get to get started on the kiln as time allows. Hopefully I will have it done and running by Christmas. I just never know what might happen in the mean time.

My cousin has about 4 or 5 nice cedars that he wants me to take down. Then I still got the other pecans waiting. I got more trees than space, but I guess thats a good thing.

Question: I cut a cookie from a pecan a while ago, about 3" inches thick. I sealed both sides and now there appears to be 2 large patches of mildew on the sapwood. Is this normal?

Thanks,
Robert


----------



## Daren (Oct 14, 2006)

I have never dealt with the mildew in a situation like yours. If I'm not mistaken it was discussed here to scrape off the sealer and use a very mild bleach/water solution to clean/kill the mildew. Then reseal.

If this is not correct hopefully someone will set me straight on that. I would wait for other responses before I did anything, because I may well be dreaming I read that. :blink:






.


----------



## Chippin-in (Feb 4, 2010)

*After the milling*

Well, I got the wood milled yesterday. No spectacular looking wood. Some of it had rot spots in it. But I got quite a bit of lumber from it. Most of the boards were 13”-14” wide (4/4) and 8’-9’ feet long. The really big log couldn’t be milled. It was too large for his mill. I also had 2 small cedars milled, about 30-35 bf. The ash I got about 300bf including 5 pcs of 10/4 about 13” wide and 5’ long that was thinking about using for table legs etc.

I found lots of black spots in the wood. The mill guy said they were probably worms. There were some holes on the exterior of the log. Can the spots be planed or sanded out?

I found that stacking lumber this size is much better with 2 people...well I'm sure it is cuz it aint cool with just 1. My back let me know this.

It cost me $130.00 for the milling (2 hrs mill time). He came to my place, set up, loaded the logs himself..I helped a little. But mostly I just took the boards off and loaded them into my truck. I thought it was worth it. 

I'll add pics tomorrow.


----------



## TexasTimbers (Oct 17, 2006)

Chippin-in said:


> I found lots of black spots in the wood. The mill guy said they were probably worms. There were some holes on the exterior of the log. Can the spots be planed or sanded out?


The "spots" aren't necessarily a defect. "Wormholes" usually cost more and should. It ain't easy to get worms to add value to your lumber in the proper way. They're an unruly bunch, them worms. 



Chippin-in said:


> I found that stacking lumber this size is much better with 2 people...well I'm sure it is cuz it aint cool with just 1. My back let me know this.


Welcome to the wondeful world of back-breaking labor. If you don't love it by now you never will. I do love it and that's why I am considered half crazy by my family. But of course that means I am still half sane. Please tell me I am or I'll go crazy. 



Chippin-in said:


> It cost me $130.00 for the milling (2 hrs mill time). He came to my place, set up, loaded the logs himself..I helped a little. But mostly I just took the boards off and loaded them into my truck. *I thought it was worth it.*


Well there you go - proof that you still have a brain worth keeping. What you got was a steal based on what you have said.


----------



## Chippin-in (Feb 4, 2010)

*Heres a few pics*

I took only a few pics and here are some of them. In the bottom right pic you can see the black spots with smears as the blade went through the log.


----------



## TexasTimbers (Oct 17, 2006)

That's a great looking stack of lumber. That half ton knows it has something back there too!

Those spots are insignificant. They'll plane out and any holes that are left can be filled. Not that there'd be anything negative about it, but you'll enjoy using that wood so much more than if you'd just bought it. :thumbsup:





.


----------



## Chippin-in (Feb 4, 2010)

Thanks TT. 

And BTW its a 2500HD :furious:....just kidding, i aint mad, but I couldnt resist.


----------

